# Morrow Snowboards???



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Pretty basic boards... Fine for a beginner to learn on, but you'll move on quickly.


----------



## usaf_peck94 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been snowboarding for 16 years. I just can't afford the board I want right now. It's not in my budget.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

In that case, it's a snowboard. And any snowboard is better than no snowboard 

At the end of the day, snowboard tech has progressed a long way, but a good rider can still rip better on a basic board than a gaper can on his top of the line "advanced reverse reverse camber" NS... Or whatever the hell they call it these days...


----------



## usaf_peck94 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah I definitely agree with you there. There are way to many types of camber now. I personally prefer a steady rocker profile with soft to medium flex.


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)

Any snowboard is 100% better then no board. I started off on a Lamar board (IMO similar quality) and it worked for snowboarding... but when I moved up in skill the board remained good at sliding down a hill and that's about it.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like the Huffy of snowboards... But if it works...


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

usaf_peck94 said:


> I've been snowboarding for 16 years. I just can't afford the board I want right now. It's not in my budget.


Um....you've been riding 16 years & ordered a board/brand you know nothing about, now you are doing research on your purchase after the fact? This sounds odd, or did I misinterpret?


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

PlanB said:


> Um....you've been riding 16 years & ordered a board/brand you know nothing about, now you are doing research on your purchase after the fact? This sounds odd, or did I misinterpret?


I am going to go out on a limb and say that "I've been riding 16 years" means that "I've been going on the annual family 3 day trip to the mountains since I was young kid". Probably looking for a board for the annual trip this year, got in a hurry to get something within a certain budget and this setup fit the bill. Now I'm guessing that the OP's questions are more for mental validation for the cheap buy. Any serious/regular 20+ days/year for 16 years rider would not be asking about such an entry level brand (at best). Not trying to be offensive to the OP-just stating the obvious. 

Am I close? :happy:


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

I could probably go a step further and guess that the OP is 20 years old and in the Air Force based on his name lol. If this is true, riding for 16 years becomes a bit of a stretch...


----------



## usaf_peck94 (Dec 7, 2014)

I grew up in the Adirondacks with no internet or TV... The only legit brand I've ever really known anything about is Burton. Well they're to expensive for what my current budget is for this season so I ordered the morrow because it was cheap and had good reviews. I just wanted to see what other riders thought of it. As for my riding "experience" I was put on a board at age 4 at some ski resort in northern NY. Ever since then it's been nothing but backcountry riding with the occasional trip to a resort like Whiteface. So I've only ever owned Burton boards and gave the only one I had left to my little brother before I left for BMT. But I rode everyday if there was snow. I would even tear apart snowbanks in early spring to make little trails and kickers so I could still snowboard.


----------



## usaf_peck94 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm going to get a good board when I get to Japan


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah Dacks!!! Iceface is awesome. No other word that place besides "RUGGED."

You down at Lackland? San Antone is pretty fun. 

My brother was AF low brass for a long time but is now a civvy in the VA hospital system in Albany. I live in NYC but my job has an office in Latham so I am up there a lot. I basically have abasement apartment at my bros house. If you get a break after BMT lemme know. (Do they send you off to AIT in the air force or do they just assign you?) We'll totally get your lift ticket up at Gore or Iceface. We go to the Dacks at least a few times a year. Theres nothing like it on the east coast. And if ya wanna ride his Gnu Billy Goat for the day he'd be totally down with that. Be a fun ride at IceFace compared to the Morrow. We love our service members. And if you are going to sign up to keep our asses safe from international threats, the least we can do is make sure you have a good day on the hill when you get a break. PM me and good luck at Basic bro.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

rob morrow was/is badass


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I've seen a couple of early 90s Morrows at Goodwill/Craigslist lately (1 spoon, 2 multis). They were a little more than I'd want to spend (<$10) so I didn't pick them up.


----------



## usaf_peck94 (Dec 7, 2014)

Actually I've been out of basic & tech school (AIT) for 7 months. I'm stationed in VA.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thankyou for serving our Country Peck94!


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

My first deck was Morrow Lithium, it was not bad at all, a stiff camber board, which carved well. For a beginner board it is perfect.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Northriver1 said:


> Thankyou for serving our Country Peck94!


+1 :happy:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

You'll be fine on that board; there are many worse brands. A strong intermediate friend of mine rides a 151 Morrow Radium which he pretty much bombs with. Not the best or fastest board in the world, but hey. Like I said, you'll be fine.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

if it gets you down the hill i say its doing its job. might be a little heavier than other decks but that just makes it a super workout while on the lift.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I still got my 151 Morrow Radium that I learned on. Glad I learned on a positive camber board.

I'm lending it to my buddy who's going to try out snowboarding for the first time. I'll probably take a few laps with it too to compare it with my newer boards.

Shred what ya got...and have fun!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

My first board was a Morrow Dream, stiff camber board. Now it's a great backup/rock board my friends can borrow. I'm actually glad I learned on this vs the Pickle I picked up later on.


----------

